# Best Downhill Race Bike???



## XMAG (Jul 9, 2004)

For you people, whitch is the Best *DH RACE * bike? if possible put a picture of your beloved bike too!


----------



## bentimby (Jul 2, 2004)

this post ends here..

.


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

Would you care to back your picture up with an arguement? I'm not saying it's not an incredibly built bike, I'm curious why you think it's the BEST...

PS. Just thought, maybe it's your bike? guy asked to see people's bikes as well...


----------



## bentimby (Jul 2, 2004)

Shibby said:


> Would you care to back your picture up with an arguement? I'm not saying it's not an incredibly built bike, I'm curious why you think it's the BEST...
> 
> PS. Just thought, maybe it's your bike? guy asked to see people's bikes as well...


i dont know, its just my dream bike...although i do hear its one of the best race bikes around


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

fair enough. i know nothing of it, other than the craftsmanship is sure to be top notch. I just look at it, and see a standard faux-bar setup, didn't strike me as incredibly special. I'm not a racer though, so WTF do I know 

God, I better go to bed, my posting is getting far more random than normal


----------



## bentimby (Jul 2, 2004)

Shibby said:


> fair enough. i know nothing of it, other than the craftsmanship is sure to be top notch. I just look at it, and see a standard faux-bar setup, didn't strike me as incredibly special. I'm not a racer though, so WTF do I know
> 
> God, I better go to bed, my posting is getting far more random than normal


ya that design or any design like it is just about the best racing design we have (exception: the demo 9's design)....but ya...pretty damn sexy anyway


----------



## XMAG (Jul 9, 2004)

i don't know... shiver it's not really RACE READY for me... it's more freeriding

I started this Thread so people could discuss and present each other good RACING bikes...

What i mean by RACING BIKE it's a Pure Donwhiller, not freeride, a bike made to win champs, got it? like Boxxer its a racing fork.... Monster its a freeriding fork. as well both could be used on DH.....


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

a Giant DH bike or Demo 9. Sinisters are good too. they are all good, it depends on what you want ect.. like amount of travel, angles or the frame and so on.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

zedro's

it might br him who has the really nice costome made bike, but according to him (i think) it is the best... and it looks cool


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

bentimby said:


> this post ends here..
> 
> .


Wow, thats probably the longest wheelbase Ive ever seen, that bike would be stable at high speeds I know that. Or maybe those are 24 inch wheels?


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

This is the best Rocky Mountain DH Race.


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

He probably meant the FRAME as a RACING bike, he probably just pulled the PICTURE off the INTERNET to illustrate his POINT...got it 

PS. There is no single best race bike, this thread is goofy


----------



## bentimby (Jul 2, 2004)

XMAG said:


> i don't know... shiver it's not really RACE READY for me... it's more freeriding
> 
> I started this Thread so people could discuss and present each other good RACING bikes...
> 
> What i mean by RACING BIKE it's a Pure Donwhiller, not freeride, a bike made to win champs, got it? like Boxxer its a racing fork.... Monster its a freeriding fork. as well both could be used on DH.....


dude, its more the rider than the bike anyway...if a good rider were to race that bike he'd kill


----------



## Richard85 (Sep 18, 2004)

heheh, wow, i guess he meant downhill as far as long travel, but not so much heavy duty as freeriding? i dont think you would need a banshee scream with a monster T for DH racin, but thats just me, maybe a demo 9 with a boxxer? eh


----------



## SuperSlow (May 25, 2004)

an orange 223 thats what peaty wins on duh....


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Don't buy a new V-10. I hear they suck.

-TS


----------



## Max_winner1 (Feb 11, 2004)

XMAG said:


> For you people, whitch is the Best *DH RACE * bike? if possible put a picture of your beloved bike too!


'

I would vote the Cortina Dh-8 and Cortina Triton DH. 
The DH-8 got me 4 podiums in one year, fast bike not many people follow it but anyone who has a cortina is part of the big family picture. If you can afford a Cortina that's a different story. I'm sorry I sold the DH-8 but the triton DH this year will be a blast as well. I would like to mention that its not overly the bike its more the rider who makes it good. I just happened to have done well at races on the DH-8. Training and determination are all things that have to be taken into account. So go out and get a Cortina. I'm sure Zedro here would agree. :shrug shrug:


----------



## Devious Donte (Nov 21, 2004)

bentimby said:


> this post ends here..
> 
> .


No sir I must disagree. The post now stops here. It doesan't get any better than this.


----------



## Killer B (Aug 5, 2003)

*I Favor HARO's personally....*

I have the Xtreme X2 & this DHR.... Both are great bikes for how I ride.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Killer B said:


> I have the Xtreme X2 & this DHR.... Both are great bikes for how I ride.


Hahahah, thats really really funny.

-TS


----------



## Killer B (Aug 5, 2003)

*I don't get your reply....*



TheSherpa said:


> Hahahah, thats really really funny.
> 
> -TS


***********************************************
THE LIST: (My current bikes)

DiamondBack Ascent EX

DBR Axis TR

K2 Beast

K2 Flyin' Monkey

Haro DHR '03

Haro Xtreme X2 '04

***********************************************


----------



## bentimby (Jul 2, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Don't buy a new V-10. I hear they suck.
> 
> -TS


what sucks about em?


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

This threads just waiting for argument. LOL. Especially with the first post, R9 the best race bike? have you even ridden one??? Sure it looks cool but IMO, unless your over six feet and can man-handle that bike it wont be very enjoyable, the bigger guys love them tho. I dont think you can label one bike as the best DH race bike of all, they'll all excel in different areas.


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Don't buy a new V-10. I hear they suck.
> 
> -TS


ya it's not like you bought one or anything (did I give it away?)


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

*K2 Brass Monkey*

i think my golden K2 brass monkey owns all even though its a hardtail...haha just kidding, i dont DH race so i dont know why im speaking


----------



## Dartman (Jan 5, 2004)

This one...










any questions?...










Mike


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

Dartman said:


> This one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet....

im personally a huge fan for m1s, always wanted to get one


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Dartman said:


> This one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh, neat medals. Many other bikes have won quite a bit more medals that are a bit better. M1's are badass though.

-TS


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

I would get the Iron Horse Sunday, it looks to be a sick downhill race bike


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

iron horse, intense m1 or a demo 9. a V 10 isn't a bad bike niether


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

freerider167 said:


> iron horse, intense m1 or a demo 9. a V 10 isn't a bad bike niether


Your wrong. A V-10 isn't bad, its horrible

-TS


----------



## bentimby (Jul 2, 2004)

madmax said:


> ya it's not like you bought one or anything (did I give it away?)


no im just curious...what sucks about em?


----------



## bentimby (Jul 2, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Your wrong. A V-10 isn't bad, its horrible
> 
> -TS


what is it with you and v-10s??? if they suck so bad tell us why instead of just talking ****


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

bentimby said:


> no im just curious...what sucks about em?


(sarcasm, Sherpa just bought a new v10)

Alright everyone, spelling lesson:

You're (contraction, you/are)
Your (possessive)

Two seperate words


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

bentimby said:


> what is it with you and v-10s??? if they suck so bad tell us why instead of just talking ****


You are a bigger dumbass then i thought you were.

-TS


----------



## Dartman (Jan 5, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Uhh, neat medals. Many other bikes have won quite a bit more medals that are a bit better. M1's are badass though.
> 
> -TS


True. I was being a smarta$$ of course. 

There's also Turner and Foes amongst others.

A lot depends on the pilot. At least I don't have the bike for an excuse.

I've got my eye on a Ventana El Cuervo for my next bike.

Mike


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

how about a mongoose you cna get for 120 at toys r us or target. they wiegh as much as a dh bike, why not buy one....jkjk


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

bentimby said:


> what is it with you and v-10s??? if they suck so bad tell us why instead of just talking ****


ummm....
he just bought a new 2005 V-10, maybe you didn't know that???
he was being sarcastic.


----------



## samalter (Jun 13, 2004)

Intense M1 is the most winning bike i believe. could be completly wrong.

Personally: i enjoy my Nicolai mPire, and hear m3's or v10's are decent


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*My bike*



XMAG said:


> For you people, whitch is the Best *DH RACE * bike? if possible put a picture of your beloved bike too!


My Titus Quasimoto DH may not be the best DH race bike, but it's the best (and only) DH bike I have. It's served me well so far. I've ordered lowrider crowns - we'll see if they make a difference.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

My Giant DH got me on the podium 6 times this year. You can also look at Foes DHS Mono (Rich Houseman), Turner (Eric Carter), Intense M3(Chris Kovarik, Sabrinna Jonnier), Kona Stab Primo (Fabien Barel), Ironhorse SGS (Nathan Rennie, Sam Hill), and Orange 223 (Steve Peat). I've got an M3 on order, and I hear the V-10s are cool too.


----------



## Speedgoat9 (Dec 13, 2004)

obviously there is no "best" race bike due to different styles, terrain, etc...This was my 1st yr racing DH ever after racing XC for 9 yrs...i immediately jumped into the expert cat w/ my newly purchased V-10 in hopes of not finishing last...the results?...in the 5 races i entered from Aug-Oct i won 4 and finished 3rd in the other...in 2 of them winning by aprox 30 secs...i can't say enough about the performance of my V-10 taking me from never entering a DH race to winning in the Ex cat.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

The best bike for downhill racing is the one you feel most comfortable at high speeds


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> it ain't the bike, it's the rider.


true true


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

lies it all the bike...the bike makes the rider...duh


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zjchaser said:


> lies it all the bike...the bike makes the rider...duh


come on....please play nice


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> come on....please play nice


whats the fun in that.  ...ps...Nick blew the rear shock on the bighit..oddly enough the endcap blew..not the main seal. somehow it seemed to loosen itself. its going to push this week.

back on topic of the thread. it really is mostly the rider. find a bike you are most comfortable on. most of the downhill bikes on the market can all be winners depending who pilots them and which fits the riders style and confort the best


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zjchaser said:


> whats the fun in that.  ...ps...Nick blew the rear shock on the bighit..oddly enough the endcap blew..not the main seal. somehow it seemed to loosen itself. its going to push this week.
> 
> back on topic of the thread. it really is mostly the rider. find a bike you are most comfortable on. most of the downhill bikes on the market can all be winners depending who pilots them and which fits the riders style and confort the best


Hey I will give $100.00 to Nick


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Hey I will give $75.00 to Nick


no worries man. Nick probably loosened it or something when he was trying different mounting positions. gonna get the full race push kit. you gotta come down and ride with us one of these days.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zjchaser said:


> no worries man. Nick probably loosened it or something when he was trying different mounting positions. gonna get the full race push kit. you gotta come down and ride with us one of these days.


I am injured right now...hopefully the wrist starts feeling better. Nice bad sprain. Can live with bruised Forearm and stiff back...maybe later this week if I am lucky


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

and this is a much better specd Sinister R9 for its intended purpose...


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Ummm, I podiumed a few times on the Weyless 67, does that make it the best DH bike ever? Single pivot all the wey!


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 23, 2004)

2003 Intense M1
Manitou Dorado DH 180
King Steelset,
MRP WC 2 ISCG
Shimano XTR 2002 cranks, 165mm
DT Hugi FR hubs, 12mm rear, 20mm front
Mavic D3.1 UST tubeless rims,
Michelin Comp 16 front, 24 rear, 2.2"
Hayes MAG, with GRC levers and Goodridge hoses
Thomsson post
SDG saddle
ProTaper bars
ODI Intense Lock on grips
Cully pedals
XTR shifter, Durace rear mech


Working on a picture


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

i think i'm dumber after reading this thread...


----------



## zutroy (Jul 2, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> The best bike for downhill racing is the one you feel most comfortable at high speeds


Yeah, that's what it's all about Foes, Intense, turner, kona......what ever brand most are proven designs, find something ya feel comfortable and suits your style, then you'll be happy. The bike is just a tool for you to use. You can put cedric on a huffy and most of us on his bike, and he's still gonna put the whoop on ya.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

maybe maybe not, the bike could flip you when trying to go down a hill. a kid at my school owns one, biking on to a side curbe could flip him.


----------



## Primus (Oct 4, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> (sarcasm, Sherpa just bought a new v10)
> 
> Alright everyone, spelling lesson:
> 
> ...


Thank you for that. Others to add to your list:
it's=contraction: it is
its=possessive of 'it'
Other apostrophe errors, e.g., 
friend's=possessive of 'friend'
friends=plural of 'friend'
friends'=possessive of plural 'friend'

to vs. too vs. two (see kindergarten teacher)
since vs. because (since is temporal, because is not)

When I think of/see more, I'll add them later.

-P


----------



## caspar (Feb 2, 2004)

A Stab Supreme off course !  Thats what the WorldChimp rides.


----------



## luv2flyjrn (Nov 1, 2004)

What no Foes DH love here?


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

The dhs mono frame is 2999.99, quite expensive, very nice bike, i've only ridden on around a lot but damn i bet its a dream down the hill.


----------



## DHRich (Jan 29, 2004)

*Here's da DownHill Racer*

Don't have a pic yet, but here's what I got:

2003 Turner DHR
Manitou Dorado 180mm
Avalanche rear shock
Spare shock: Romid D 
Avid Juicy 7 hydro brakes(8" fr and rr)
Intense Mag30 front 
King 20mm hub front
Intense Mag30 rear
Hugi FR 12mm rear hub
Spare wheel: black Mag30 w/Hadley 12mm rear hub
Shimano DuraAce ti-cassette (12-27)
Race Face 44 DH chainring
Evil SRS chainguide
Race Face North Shore DH splined cranks
Easton Cully pedals
Race Face Signature DH bb
NRG DH saddle
Thomson post
Answer pro-taper bars
ODI lock on Rogues
Maxxis Minion tires (2.7 ST front, 2.5 60a rear)
Connex Wipperman 909 chain
.............and 1 empty wallet!!


----------



## Handlebarsfsr (Dec 7, 2004)

there is no "best bike". a bike that works well on the nasty, wet rocky mt snow norba nationals wont necessarily work great in the dusy dry western races. many non norba dh races are run on far less steep and more technical trails where a lighter, shorter travel, more nimble bike would kill a norba class uber decender. go to the local races, the places you'll be racing on, and talk to the teams and the riders. see what they are running, and see whats winning. setup and component choice make as big of a difference as the bike itself. and finally, the most important, the rider.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

yangpei said:


> My Titus Quasimoto DH may not be the best DH race bike, but it's the best (and only) DH bike I have. It's served me well so far. I've ordered lowrider crowns - we'll see if they make a difference.


how u like them a-frames?


----------



## offtheedge (Jul 6, 2004)

zachdank said:


> it ain't the bike, it's the rider.


Thank you!
30 post later and the truth will set you free.


----------



## roaddog (Aug 30, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> The best bike for downhill racing is the one you feel most comfortable at high speeds


hopefully for me, it will be my Kona Stab Supreme that is already sitting in the shop waiting to be put together. I don't know much about bikes so I just went by the old "what wins on Sunday sells on Monday", from the days of the automotive factory stock car teams. Ok, I did get to ride the local reps bike.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

freerider167 said:


> maybe maybe not, the bike could flip you when trying to go down a hill. a kid at my school owns one, biking on to a side curbe could flip him.


What? Maybe u want to learn to express your thoughts better, i can never seem to understand what you are saying.


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

zachdank said:


> banshee scream w/ duel 24's is by far the fastest bike on the planet...


On another thread didn't you say you got dual 26"s to race or am I just trippin?


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

Speedgoat9 said:


> obviously there is no "best" race bike due to different styles, terrain, etc...This was my 1st yr racing DH ever after racing XC for 9 yrs...i immediately jumped into the expert cat w/ my newly purchased V-10 in hopes of not finishing last...the results?...in the 5 races i entered from Aug-Oct i won 4 and finished 3rd in the other...in 2 of them winning by aprox 30 secs...i can't say enough about the performance of my V-10 taking me from never entering a DH race to winning in the Ex cat.


amen to that, my bro loves his v10.


----------



## luv2flyjrn (Nov 1, 2004)

There are so many to choose from, but I would say some of the top are

Foes DHS Mono
Intense M1 (probably the M3 but it is still pretty new)

Although anyone can perform just as well or better many otheres but here are a few that I really like to 

Turner
v-10
yeti DH-9


But hey, it is only my opinion. Really though. it is all about the rider. I am sure someone on a huffy could out DH race me any day!


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Speedgoat9 said:


> obviously there is no "best" race bike due to different styles, terrain, etc...This was my 1st yr racing DH ever after racing XC for 9 yrs...i immediately jumped into the expert cat w/ my newly purchased V-10 in hopes of not finishing last...the results?...in the 5 races i entered from Aug-Oct i won 4 and finished 3rd in the other...in 2 of them winning by aprox 30 secs...i can't say enough about the performance of my V-10 taking me from never entering a DH race to winning in the Ex cat.


Aw your just blowin smoke becuase you race for Speedgoat and they're a SC dealer.
Sherpa's right V10s blow whale.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Aw your just blowin smoke becuase you race for Speedgoat and they're a SC dealer.
> Sherpa's right V10s blow whale.


Yea, huge loads of white whale ***...

-TS


----------



## SevenInches (Mar 18, 2004)

I really like my Lenz Sport Pro Decender. For what I do (ride keystone all the time) this bike rocks. Even running on cartridge and needle bearings frame weight is around 11 pounds. I kinda like converting between 8 and 9 inches of travel too.

By the way, I don't have a picture of it but I found a picture of one the internet. Looks like a 2002 or so.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeti Dh9


----------



## MonsterKonaMan (Jun 3, 2004)

*real race bike*

here here here, its needs to be lightened up a bit for racing (aka 888rc) but then, it will dominate


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

MonsterKonaMan said:


> here here here, its needs to be lightened up a bit for racing (aka 888rc) but then, it will dominate


No, not it won't. But i've seen some people rip on those......

-TS


----------



## DJrider04 (May 4, 2004)

Im really waiting to see how that 303 does this year......

Hopefully they ship ontime, and my shop gets one in March


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> Yeti Dh9


 Where the hell have you been these last 4 months?


----------



## DHRich (Jan 29, 2004)

*This works for me.........*

For me, nothing even comes close.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

DHRich said:


> For me, nothing even comes close.


 now where did you unbury this 2 month old thread from?

those old Turners were pretty hot tho


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

zedro said:


> now where did you unbury this 2 month old thread from?
> 
> those old Turners were pretty hot tho


to quote Beej: "use da search function to find information, not content to post 2 yea"

yeah i like the twin toptubes and all blue, wood


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

A 2003 Kona Scab With The Rigid Fork And Rim Brakes Is What I Down Hill On.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*Wtf*

Man guys I read this whole damn thread and not a single mention of the Norco Team DH


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> Man guys I read this whole damn thread and not a single mention of the Norco Team DH


 guess not alot of race bikes come with fenders and 69 degree head angles....


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

zedro said:


> guess not alot of race bikes come with fenders and 69 degree head angles....


fenders = air resistance and at my level that is unacceptable


----------



## downhillazilla (Feb 14, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> The best bike for downhill racing is the one you feel most comfortable at high speeds


I agree with him, however, I also must note that there truly is a best suspension design currently on the market.

The VPP technology allows for near parrallel wheel trajectory both front and rear(same path of the front fork). 
This is accomplished with their S shaped suspension travel.

Also, I wasn't a fan of the v-10's before this year, however, they made them what they should have been originially.

you sag into 3 inches of suspension rather than 4. This gives seven inches of positive travel, and only three inches of negative travel to absorb on bunny hops. They shortened the chainstays, lowered the bottom bracket, slackened the head angle.....basically made a really good suspension design into the epitome of a good downhill race bike.

Honestly, the NEW santa cruz v-10''s and the intense m-3's are the best bikes on the market currently.

Did I mention that it pedals almost like a hardtail?

However, that being said....not everyone can bunnyhop much...making a v10 impossible to leave the ground, as well as a number of other factors which may mae another suspension design appealing to you....

I say....look into it, you may like something else better....but the vpp linkage is the best design out there right now

Kevin


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

downhillazilla said:


> The VPP technology allows for near parrallel wheel trajectory both front and rear(same path of the front fork).
> This is accomplished with their S shaped suspension travel.


 gawd, when will this myth die??? the wheel trajectory is no where near parallel, not even close. The S-curve is so minute in the travel that for all intensive purposes the wheel has a foward arc through most of the travel like most linkage bikes do.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

zedro said:


> gawd, when will this myth die??? the wheel trajectory is no where near parallel, not even close. The S-curve is so minute in the travel that for all intensive purposes the wheel has a foward arc through most of the travel like most linkage bikes do.


those suspension quirks really get you going


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> those suspension quirks really get you going


 well its a tech forum, and i also design, so yeah the BS bugs me


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

zedro said:


> well its a tech forum, and i also design, so yeah the BS bugs me


... yeah i can see for someone who actually understands it how the harping would get old pretty quick


----------

